# Arcadia UVB for Bearded Dragon. Help please.



## Janie M (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am new to reptile keeping and I really do want to make sure that our Bearded Dragon is happy.

I'm hoping someone will help me to get the UVB lighting for her correct. 

Currently, I have an Arcadia 12% UVB 18W 24" tube light (1" fitting size) in a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft vivarium made of wood. Is this a long enough and powerful enough bulb? It is mounted in the middle of the back wall at the top. If it is, would the same bulb be suitable for another vivarium (again for a Bearded Dragon) that measures 4ft x 2ft x 16 inches tall? I have seen mention of reflectors but really have no idea what they are or whether I need to get one. This bulb was sold to me as suitable but I would like to check and see what experienced keepers might suggest.

Many thanks for any help anyone can give me.

Janie


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

That bulb will be fine for both cages. A reflector will be a very good addition though as it will allow a lot more uv to get to the dragon. 

Ideally you want a bulb that covers three quarters of the vivarium. Mout it as far into the hot end as possible to allow for a shaded area in the cool end.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

That bulb is fine, provided you are supplementing with a calcium supplement, if not then you may want to look into the T5 system from Arcadia. Also you may wish to provide high spots in the viv so your beardie can get closer to the light and therefore receive more UVB if it wants. And as Bradley said a reflector is an excellent idea.

Dave


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

I would ldeally like to see a min of 25w but ideally 30w 36" in a 4' viv in T8. It is so underpowered when compared to T5.

You do need the right reflector for sure to make this type of system effective.

Build up your decoration so that the dragon cam get about 12" from the lamp

Let me know if you get stuck

John


----------



## Janie M (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your advice. Bradley, thank you – it sounds as if the 2ft bulb is ok but a 3ft bulb will be better for her. Her current one is fitted in the middle, so I will move it across over to the ‘hot’ end. Is a reflector something that I can add to this bulb now? The bulb is an Arcadia but the fitting is not – I think it’s made by Reptiglow. (It would be useful if I could use this bulb in the other slightly smaller viv if I could add a reflector.)

Dave, yes she does have a calcium supplement. I’m a bit worried because she won’t eat vegetables and really only likes hoppy and wriggly things but we dust these with the powder. (I can see that my next post will be running along the lines of: ‘Is it ok for a 7 month old Beardy to continue to turn up her nose at veg and if it is, how many hoppy and wriggly things should I be giving her every day!’). I will make sure that she has more high spots, as currently there is really only one area under the basking light. It sounds as if I have quite a few changes to make to ensure that she is happy, so I will definitely do that today. 

John, many thanks for the reply. I have just been trying to look into T5 and T8 on the Arcadia site and it seems that T5 and T8 are different ‘systems’. The T5 is the newer system that holds the thinner, ‘stronger’ bulb and the T8 is the one that holds the fatter tube which I have? 

If that is correct, then I think it would make sense for me to buy a complete T5 ‘system’ for the main vivarium. (What I have currently can then go down into the lower vivarium, as she will spend less time there). I think you are recommending that I get a 30W, 36” tube, with a reflector for a T8 system but if I go with a complete T5 system, please could you tell me exactly what I need to buy. Can this be bought as a whole kit, or do I have to buy everything separately? If I can buy it as a kit, is there a product number that I should look for to make sure I do get exactly the right thing? I’m so sorry for being a pain but I am finding it really difficult to get my head round all the different D and T letters and the number 5's and 8's and knowing me, there is every chance that I will get it completely wrong and end up buying a controller, reflector and bulb that won’t go together!

Thank you all again for your much needed help.
Janie


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yes T8 and T5 are chalk and cheese really!. there is so much extra power per watt from T5 that it does allow you to properly engineer and maintain the light and shade method.

It has numerous other benefits like being totally flicker free and water proof also.

the kit you will need for you viv is

ACRE1U5 x1 this is a 24-39w electronic controller
FD3P39T5 x1 this is the D3+ lamp
ALRS39 x1 this is the all important reflector

if you google about you will fins some retailers offer all of this as a one click to buy kit. this makes it super easy for you.

please let me know if you get stuck

john






Janie M said:


> Thank you all so much for your advice. Bradley, thank you – it sounds as if the 2ft bulb is ok but a 3ft bulb will be better for her. Her current one is fitted in the middle, so I will move it across over to the ‘hot’ end. Is a reflector something that I can add to this bulb now? The bulb is an Arcadia but the fitting is not – I think it’s made by Reptiglow. (It would be useful if I could use this bulb in the other slightly smaller viv if I could add a reflector.)
> 
> Dave, yes she does have a calcium supplement. I’m a bit worried because she won’t eat vegetables and really only likes hoppy and wriggly things but we dust these with the powder. (I can see that my next post will be running along the lines of: ‘Is it ok for a 7 month old Beardy to continue to turn up her nose at veg and if it is, how many hoppy and wriggly things should I be giving her every day!’). I will make sure that she has more high spots, as currently there is really only one area under the basking light. It sounds as if I have quite a few changes to make to ensure that she is happy, so I will definitely do that today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janie M (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you John. I have found the kit and have ordered one. Thanks again for all your help. 

Janie


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

wonderful, thank your for your support.

Your animals will thank you also!

if you get stuck just let me know

John




Janie M said:


> Thank you John. I have found the kit and have ordered one. Thanks again for all your help.
> 
> Janie


----------

